# G502 vs 5130 xm



## pr.itdude (Aug 15, 2009)

Hi guyz........
i am asking u ppl ur reviews abt these two phones.......i shortlisted them acc to my budget and preferences.
Sony Ericsson G502
Nokia 5130 Xpress Music

Now i am confused between these two as,
1. I am always a fanboy of Nokia, the keyword XpressMusic force me to have this one, also they r giving 1GB microsd card free with it.

2. The SE phone is full of features, especially the 3G tag, not sure how time will it take to me to use 3G, (may be a year)....
Neverthless, SE also looks more stylish than Nokia. But i have to buy a seperate card for it.Also, it is costlier than Nokia, checked online somewhere its under 5.6 K. 

Now help me, which one to go for.....?? Does the sound quality for 5130 is better than G502 as its XM. I heard 5130 has 3.5mm jack support...!!

If anyone has used any of these, plz put on ur reviews.....and current street price for both!!!
Thnks guyzz....


----------



## Tamoghno (Aug 15, 2009)

G502 = better screen ,much much better os , better internet , nice design , overall a better phone . BUT ITS ~2K COSTLIER. (considering cost of accesaries it lacks)

5130= Better Music . Its actually one of the best music phone , even compared to many high end model . Very cheap for its features . 


I'd choose g502 anyday if budget permits.


----------



## pr.itdude (Aug 15, 2009)

whats the street price for G502....??I think i got some wrong info....!!

Does the sound quality of 5130 far better than G502 ??


----------



## k4ce (Aug 15, 2009)

g502 has a better more polished interface ...

5130 has better music .... and a 3.5mm jack ... 

so ur call ... i bught a 3g fone hoping for 3g to get here ... yet to happen ... dont think 3g must be a priority ...

but check what comes in the box for each of the fones ... not sure bout prices .... but g502 must be cheaper


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 15, 2009)

5130XM is cheaper. Its 5.3K around while G502 is 7K.
And by personal experience, its a great music phone.

Forget 3G. It would take ages to arrive.

5130 supports upto 16GB memory (but its really slow with it) but G502 has max 4GB support.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
5130XM is cheaper. Its 5.3K around while G502 is 7K.
And by personal experience, its a great music phone.

Forget 3G. It would take ages to arrive.

5130 supports upto 16GB memory (but its really slow with it) but G502 has max 4GB support.


----------



## pr.itdude (Aug 15, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:


> 5130XM is cheaper. Its 5.3K around while G502 is 7K.
> And by personal experience, its a great music phone.
> 
> Forget 3G. It would take ages to arrive.
> ...



what......... 5130 supports only upto *2GB*, at one site it was 4GB......cant be upto 16GB anyway bro.......

R u sure.....G502 is near about 7K.....??
Also, 3G is at the bottom of my priority list, sound quality on top. But yaar.....looks matter .....!!!


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Aug 15, 2009)

G502 !! for it. Trust me you will love it.
Its music is much better then Nokia XM what so ever, it packs the same music player as in the high end Walkmans which cost 15k ! 

Its has a much better screen, far far better interface. Animated flash menus, google maps integrated seamlessly. Plus 3g !! Awesome battery, just see the reviews across the internet.
If you are look towards a over all great experience then of course G502.
The most amazing thing is the Media Center!!

Its price was 7k long ago. Now certainly it should be much lesser.

After all that with A2uploader you can even customize your phone to your needs via FS modding. etc.


----------



## max_demon (Aug 15, 2009)

pr.itdude said:


> what......... 5130 supports only upto *2GB*, at one site it was 4GB......cant be upto 16GB anyway bro.......
> 
> R u sure.....G502 is near about 7K.....??
> Also, 3G is at the bottom of my priority list, sound quality on top. But yaar.....looks matter .....!!!



i am personally useing 8 GB card on 5130 , no lags whatsoever works like charm , just browsing through folder with high number of files (not size ) takes time . but anyways capacity isnt any problem with this phone .


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 15, 2009)

max_demon said:


> i am personally useing 8 GB card on 5130 , no lags whatsoever works like charm , just browsing through folder with high number of files (not size ) takes time . but anyways capacity isnt any problem with this phone .


I was going to check out my friend's 5800 XpressMusic's 8GB card in college but swine flu hit the college and we were sent on a 10 day vaccation so couldn't do that.

I know its offtopic, but do you mind posting your experience with 8GB card and 5130XM ? And what about 16GB card ? As for the number problem, I could always sort each band's folder into subfolders containing indivudual albums. So that won't be an issue.


----------



## Tamoghno (Aug 15, 2009)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> Its music is much better then Nokia XM what so ever, it packs the same music player as in the high end Walkmans which cost 15k !



I dont know where you got this info from , but in my quick in store test 5130 was superior in sound quality . As i've said , it can easily rival the likes of n78/82 etc . Also cheap microsd cards and 3.5mm jack makes it great music player . If you dont believe, read the reviews . Dont get fooled by its cheap price , its cheaper only because its made in india so low tax. Otherwise it costs around $150 internationally. Also battery backup is SUPERB.

But ,  your other points are true. G502 is way superior because of its software . I really liked its browser.

BTw , last i checked g502 was still ~ 7k without data cable or memory card.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


MetalheadGautham said:


> I know its offtopic, but do you mind posting your experience with 8GB card and 5130XM ? And what about 16GB card ? As for the number problem, I could always sort each band's folder into subfolders containing indivudual albums. So that won't be an issue.



I plugged my 5800's 8gb card straight in 5130 to shut the mouth of se rep who was telling nokia dont support high capacity card and it become slow and bla bla bla. It worked perfectly . Startup was consideranly slower but after that no slowness or whatever . Same for the music player , scanning was slow(with ~1500 songs) but then it was ok . Dont worry about card capacity as long as you put good branded original card.


Btw , i still think g502 is better overall if budget permits.


----------



## max_demon (Aug 16, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:


> I was going to check out my friend's 5800 XpressMusic's 8GB card in college but swine flu hit the college and we were sent on a 10 day vaccation so couldn't do that.
> 
> I know its offtopic, but do you mind posting your experience with 8GB card and 5130XM ? And what about 16GB card ? As for the number problem, I could always sort each band's folder into subfolders containing indivudual albums. So that won't be an issue.



Startup is not much slower in my case , scanning takes some time but after scanning it works like charm 850 songs + 400 3GP videos , gallery opens in flash as long as it has less number of folders , music player works fastest in default theme . overall it works same as any 2GB/1GB card would work . 

*I would also like to tell that java compability has been greatly improved with firmware , i was on 5.xx something and 3d games doesnt worked and many games run with lags , but in 6.93 firmware , it is wayyy faster and responsive than older firmware . jbenchmark score is greatly improved (dont remember by how much ) .

Camera quality is also improved especially in low light condition . but it takes time to finally save it in *.jpg format .(happnes in background but still it is slower)
*img504.imageshack.us/img504/1541/image0021d.th.jpg

 this is an example , the picture was taken in darker environment than it looks

Phone slow problem is mostly seen in slower S60 devices like 6600 , newer S60 device equipped with faster processor are anyday faster .


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 16, 2009)

^^Did you try a 16GB card ? I really want someone to try a 16GB Card on 5130XM.


----------



## max_demon (Aug 16, 2009)

^^ i havent tried 16 gb ones but gsmarena has ,


----------



## 6x6 (Aug 16, 2009)

5130 looks like chinees phones. (or may be chinees phones look like 5130  )

G502 has better camera , if your priority is camera then go for G502. and it has 3G

if you dont buying mainly for camera and music is your priority then 5130 is cheap solution, you will save ~2k


----------



## pr.itdude (Aug 16, 2009)

definitely.....music is my first priority then camera......
and i think 3G is a dream till now.....
now, as soon this rain get over i'll ask my local dealer abt these two.....nd i am tending towards 5130 XM now... after so much recommendation by max and MHG....!!!
but definitely will try a hand on G502.....


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Aug 16, 2009)

When you look at g502 personally in hand it is not a beauty at all , it only looks good in photos . I have not seen 5130 personally so cannot comment . Anyway G502 is slightly better but costlier and 5130 looks best within its budget .


----------



## yogi7272 (Aug 16, 2009)

Nokia 5130 looks pretty good in real. Bought one for my aunt for 5750 rs in june. Looking to buy a new one, what's its price these days? In mumbai that is.


----------



## Tamoghno (Aug 16, 2009)

Its around rs5300 these days . 

@itian 

The beauty og g502 is not in its exterior look , but its os . You need to take a demo of the os to see the real advantage of it


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Aug 16, 2009)

I forgot about its browser, its nice. The music i really don't know what you are saying! just plugin in good earphones you will get your output accordingly. if you don't have the connectors then its sad!!

G502 actually looks nice, if you carefully notice it, initially it looked bad to me, when i got one and then i noticed its polished glossy looks.

if you can afford 7k then G502!! In this price range SE gets you best VFM!


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Aug 17, 2009)

Tamoghno said:


> Its around rs5300 these days .
> 
> @itian
> 
> The beauty og g502 is not in its exterior look , but its os . You need to take a demo of the os to see the real advantage of it


G502 does not have any particular OS but the usuall  SE firmware interference with some contemporary features and flash lite themes .
I think u want 2 say that it is faster then s40 based phones .


----------



## Devianz (Aug 17, 2009)

Tamoghno said:


> I plugged my 5800's 8gb card straight in 5130 to shut the mouth of se rep who was telling nokia dont support high capacity card and it become slow and bla bla bla. It worked perfectly . Startup was consideranly slower but after that no slowness or whatever . Same for the music player , scanning was slow(with ~1500 songs) but then it was ok . Dont worry about card capacity as long as you put good branded original card.



I'm using 5130XM with 4Gb card...has 1200 songs and around 50 videos in mp4 format.

Here are my observations...
After restarting the phone media player will update its library and this process takes some time because of more number of music files. 
Folder browsing speed is not affected by the number of sub-folders or music files in a particular folder.
However it is affected if the files inside are java files like games or applications(.jar). The more java files you have in a folder the more time it takes to open the folder. But i think it is same in case of 1Gb card as well.

About the audio quality....its awesome
the default headphone is crap...you will have to buy good quality headphones to take full advantage of the superb music quality it produces.
According to GSMArena 5130 is has better audio quality than 5800XM and most SE walkmans other than W995(pretty much same). I dont know to what extend its true.


----------



## Tamoghno (Aug 17, 2009)

^^ yeah , i know it is same generic firmware (a200? But firmware is still a OS ) . But its still better than s40.


----------



## pr.itdude (Aug 22, 2009)

First of all, sorry for a late response....i was out of station for a week...!!
Now, on topic,finally i bought Nokia 5130XM.
Current price : Rs. 5300
With such a praise from other co-members lead me to buy this one rather than G502.
But in reality, there are still some other reasons y i bought this one...

yeah yeah...its XM so sound quality must be gud....camera is also very gud, although i havnt tested its camera more.

But, when i asked the dealer for G502, most of them were unaware of this model, one said its very much outdated. Somehow, i got its price which is Rs. 6900 (rough figure), as no one had the phone in their stock or so.
This was most shocking that, i went to small-local dealers to showrooms like Hotspot, MobileStore etc, but none had this phone, SE G502.

Moreover, the price tag forced me to buy 5130, its awesome in this price beating all other competitives.

One more thing, i like the new message that pops out when the battery is full, "Save energy.....plug out from wall socket". Its really gud, people have tendency to leave the phone in charge without much care.

But now i have few questions for u guyz....
1. can anyone tell me, whats the current firmware in 5130 ? Should i update this (the phone software/firmware) now ?

2. Do i need extra drivers to connect to Nokia PC suite ? Or simply updating NPC Suite work efficiently ?


----------



## pr.itdude (Aug 22, 2009)

[Offtopic]
One more thing, i would like to share, when i was trying this phone at the shop the dealer introduced one more phone at the same price, exactly same : LG GM 200
The most exciting feature of this phone is its Dolby 2.1 surround subwoofer with 2 side speakers. This phone sounds awesome and beats many Walkman series & XM series phones. Moreover, one can play FM without handsfree and can record too....

But the overall look of the phone is just crap......denying me to buy this one......really its awful, also i personally dont like the interface/firmware of LG phones......(although its my personal reviews )

But if anyone wants to buy a phone, only for music intent.........this one is best n cheap......!!


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Aug 23, 2009)

No need to worry about drivers , it comes with the pc suite . . It install when you plug in the mobile phone in comp . . Make sure u download the latest pc suite . .


----------



## Tamoghno (Aug 23, 2009)

pr.itdude said:


> [Offtopic]
> 
> But the overall look of the phone is just crap......denying me to buy this one......really its awful, also i personally dont like the interface/firmware of LG phones......(although its my personal reviews )



LG's software is shitloaded crap. Phone is crap.  I've used one lg phone once & i'll never use any lg phone anymore even if i get it free.


----------



## anarchist (Aug 23, 2009)

^ +1
I have also once purchased lg phone by mistake, i sold it at half price within 2 months, major points of lg phone:
-poor java support
-poor battery backup
-bugs? Phone hanging...


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Aug 23, 2009)

Why do people always tend to go on brand names where there are more better products within the same range and yet a good brand?! No doubt that the two phones are good but yet there are some other products in the market which gives excellent VFM. 

Samsung SGH L700 which comes within 7k is an awesome phone. It has got 2MP Camera with inbuilt flash and supports a resolution of 1600x1200. Supports upto 8GB memory and has got a handsome look. It's slimness adds to it's beauty. The sound quality is excellent and comes with good earphones. It supports micro blogging as well. And the best feature is that it supports 3G. The only place where it goes back is that the battery backup is somewhat not as Nokia mobiles. But it still gives a backup of 1 to 1.5 days on standby mode. If you can ignore this shortcoming then it is one of the best VFM phone.

It ranges from 6.5k to 6.9k depending on the places.


----------



## pr.itdude (Aug 23, 2009)

yeah, its at 7K, here in delhi.....but i personally feel that SAMSUNG n LG phones are at the same level in terms of interface/firmware or normally how can we deal with the softwares in the phone. You have very less power of manipulating/customising things there in, an ex of that is one cant install themes in these phones (i dont know abt high end phones, but here telling abt normal mid-entry level phones ).

But yes definitely, samsung SGH L700 has very gud metallic look.


----------



## Tamoghno (Aug 23, 2009)

@ Dj

 i dont know if you guyz care about call quality but imo samsung call quality just sucks ball. I can compromise on all other features but call quality , battery backup and ui are three aspects i can not compromise. Until samsung can give call quality comparable to nokia/motorola samsung will not get my money atleast.

Btw L700 have great looks but i dont agree that it have good sound quality . It dont stand a chance against 5130 in sound  quality. The bundled earphone are unusually big and dont fit in most peoples ear. If you call this sound 'excellent' you should check out 5130+shp9700 combo.


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Aug 23, 2009)

^ Call quality just sucks balls??? OMG I don't think you have used this phone....the call quality is crystal clear and sounds good ones. I dunno about other Samsung phones but this one has no complain on this issue.

The ear buds bundled gives decent sound and I too do think 5130 is better in terms of music but in terms of call quality, you are completely wrong.


----------



## pr.itdude (Aug 24, 2009)

In terms of music n sound quality........5130 rocks......!!!
But i think, with the tag "XM", there are still chances for the improvement of bundled headsets.....  i think im getting too greedy........


----------



## raksrules (Sep 1, 2009)

^^ Buddy i too need to buy the 5130XM for my brother. I have even opened a thread (did not look at this thread before). I have heard that there are lots of problems like phone hanging when music is playing or call is on ?
Is it only the old firmware or you too have experienced the same issue ?
What is the FW version you have got and is it the latest one ?

Is there any place where i can see a log of what a new firwmare has added / rectified for the phone ?


----------



## Tamoghno (Sep 1, 2009)

^^ nokia usually dont release changelog for their firmware . The phones my friends are having came with latest firmware so i cant change the difference , but what i can tell is there is no major problem i've noticed . Music player is very fast even after putting 8gb card.


----------



## pr.itdude (Sep 1, 2009)

@rak007
i checked but i think i have the latest firmware.......till now...the phone is working very smoothly....... really recommended to buy.....
there may be some defective ones...that u r talking abt....!!


----------



## Devianz (Sep 4, 2009)

rak007 said:


> ^^ Buddy i too need to buy the 5130XM for my brother. I have even opened a thread (did not look at this thread before). I have heard that there are lots of problems like phone hanging when music is playing or call is on ?
> Is it only the old firmware or you too have experienced the same issue ?
> What is the FW version you have got and is it the latest one ?
> 
> Is there any place where i can see a log of what a new firwmare has added / rectified for the phone ?



Go ahead and buy 5130 without any fears. I've been using 5130 since march and haven't faced any serious hang or restart issues. Some people used to have hang and restart problem when it first released with firmware 5.80 but nokia rectified that problem with later firmware updates. I have updated mine to 6.65 and its gr8. Using 4Gb microSD with it.
The main change in 6.65 as claimed by most users is rectification of hang and restart problem. The other noticeable change is the addition of flight mode.
The latest firmware is 6.93, all new phns in market come with 6.93. So you won't have to update it yourself.
If you can shell out 1k extra buy a good earphone like SHH9700.


----------



## Tamoghno (Sep 4, 2009)

Devianz said:


> .
> If you can shell out 1k extra buy a good earphone like SHH9700.



Indeed . Very required to get the full worth of the phone


----------



## k4ce (Sep 4, 2009)

I strongly feel tat ppl always say my budget is xx , so i'll buy a fone for xx .... instead save a lil for a mem card and a good pair of earphones ...


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 5, 2009)

Any idea how much I need to pay for the cheapest 16GB MicroSD card ? I am thinking of getting one for my phone.


----------



## pr.itdude (Sep 6, 2009)

Devianz said:


> I've been using 5130 since march and haven't faced any serious hang or restart issues. Some people used to have hang and restart problem when it first released with firmware 5.80 but nokia rectified that problem with later firmware updates. I have updated mine to 6.65 and its gr8.
> T
> The latest firmware is 6.93, all new phns in market come with 6.93.



I jus bought the phone and it has v 6.65 in it and variant 255.01

what is this "variant" ?
should i update to 6.93 ? Do online updating format all settings or any risk?

Can anyone tell me whats the change with 6.65 to 6.93 ?


----------



## pr.itdude (Sep 17, 2009)

Hey someone could plz reply to above queries....!!!

well, there's another one....

my first problem with 5130:
Well it workd gud......but now, whenever i connect my phone to pc via USB to transfer data to memory card....its constantly showing "Memory card is busy with some other application, wait ....." (something like this)
Although, its not working after waiting either........

Wats this....?? Did anyone faced this problem....?? (Well, not a major issue, as i  have other methods too......but its irritating me...!!!)


----------



## max_demon (Sep 18, 2009)

try resetting , i didnt faced this issue


----------



## pr.itdude (Sep 18, 2009)

well... it solved itself...today, i tried n it worked charmly.....!!!

But, can anyone tell me how to bypass the certification warning shown while accessing any gprs based java application. ??
msg like : "The application is not from certified vendor......." blah blah


----------



## Devianz (Sep 21, 2009)

pr.itdude said:


> my first problem with 5130:
> Well it workd gud......but now, whenever i connect my phone to pc via USB to transfer data to memory card....its constantly showing "Memory card is busy with some other application, wait ....." (something like this)
> Although, its not working after waiting either........



There is no noticeable difference 6.65 and 6.93. Added ovi contacts, it was not there in my phone before.

"memory card is busy" is shown when some program is accessing your memory card. Most of the time it is related to your theme(placed in memory card). So before choosing data storage mode, select a theme that is present in your memory card.

Hope this helps.


----------



## pr.itdude (Sep 22, 2009)

^^ its again happening with me......
my current theme is already in memory card.....
well i never faced this kind of problem with my earlier nokia phones...!!!


----------



## Devianz (Sep 23, 2009)

Oops...sorry
i meant to say....use a theme present in phone memory not memory card.


----------



## pr.itdude (Sep 24, 2009)

hmm.......if thats the solution, i may not do so....its irritating...i prefer transferring via my bluetooth........!!!

edit : yes, u r right....this is the problem with theme......


----------

